# Made up a batch last night



## markalbob (Jan 31, 2007)

good luck with it....the worst thing w/ mead and wine is not knowing how you did for a good 6 months or more......


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds good. Probably the best thing to do at this point is to put it in a closet or basement and forget about it for 6 months. You might want to hedge your bets and start another batch in two or three months, just on the off chance that the first batch is so good you drink it all right away.


----------

